# Celebrity Perfumes



## Chelsea (Apr 23, 2005)

I like britney's.. paris' is ok but too fruity for me. Not a fan of all the JLO, or Celine (but the new belong is OK... reminds me of burberry brit). Your thoughts??


PS: has anyone smelled that one christina aguilera promotes?? i dont think it is available in north america


----------



## user2 (Apr 23, 2005)

I like J.Los Still but I dont like her Miami Glow and Glow, I dont like True Star and Curious either! But I cant wait to smell on Paris'! Man, I'm too picky....


----------



## OsaAmorosa (Apr 30, 2005)

i havent tried most of them,i didnt know that paris has one!!
the only one i have tried is JLO glow and i dont like it!!!


----------



## devilzwind (May 19, 2005)

i have only smelt britney's and j.lo glow, and i don't like either of them. interested to find out what paris hilton's smells like


----------



## Shoe Crazy (May 19, 2005)

I have never tried any celeb's perfumes but in August Sarah Jessica Parker is coming out with one that will only be sold at Nordies and eventually will be available at all dept. stores. Being the obsessed SJP fan that I am I will be first in line to give it a try.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 19, 2005)

I found a link to info on SJP's fragrance...

http://www.fox23.com/entertainment/s...6-3A2150EA7FE8

Hmmm...it says it will be "fresh"...I wonder if it will be similar to her beloved Skin Musk?


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 
_I found a link to info on SJP's fragrance...

http://www.fox23.com/entertainment/s...6-3A2150EA7FE8

Hmmm...it says it will be "fresh"...I wonder if it will be similar to her beloved Skin Musk?_

 
i can't wait for SJP's new scent. i love her. i really like jlo's "still".


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 24, 2005)

i hate the smell of britneys (curious) it smells like a baby sitter i had when i was 5. i like the paris hilton scent. however. i dont like paris hilton much


----------



## Kristen (May 24, 2005)

I find that the Paris Hilton perfume smells quite similar to Tony and Tina's Vibrational Remedy Fragrance and both Escada Island Kiss and Rockin' Rio. Perhaps there's something wrong with my nose.


----------



## melozburngr (May 24, 2005)

I think Britney's is gross...  and on a semi-humorous note... I tried the body lotion, and it made my hands feel sticky... and I was like- typical britney...  lol Im SUCH A DORK. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(you mighta had to be there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Aug 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristen* 
_I find that the Paris Hilton perfume smells quite similar to Tony and Tina's Vibrational Remedy Fragrance.._

 
Boy do I miss this. I finished a bottle of it and can't find it anymore. SO bummed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And on another note, the SJP fragrance smells fantastic. There is a sample page of it in this month's Cosmo (the one with Scarlette Johansen on the cover).


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 28, 2005)

I love Curious and I hate all of J Lo's perfumes except Miami Glow. Paris's is okay, but not something I would wear.


----------



## MimiStillLovesRoger (Aug 28, 2005)

I LOVE curious by Britney and JLO's Still smells like Greet tea to me  and I've been told that when I wear glow it smells like I am wearing Lysol...so I dunno LOL


----------



## Cedar (Aug 29, 2005)

I've only tried Curious, and while I really like it wet, it's awful on me when it dries.  Something in me really hates jasmine, and anything with jasmine is reduced to a plasticky-smelling yuck on me.  For those that like florals, though, it's probably pretty good.


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 29, 2005)

I really like Curious, whcih i have, and whats funny is that I heard britney doesn't even like it anymore. She said it reminds her of Cookies and milk, and then i went to smell it, and it kinda does. lol...but anyways...the paris perfume is Okay, but it smells really similar to RALPH by Ralph Lauren, which i already have so i passed on Paris. And i happen to like J.Lo Still as well, but i think Glow smells too much like old ladies, and Miami Glow is waaaayyy too coconut/pineappley. I can't waiiiit for SJP's fragrance either, I've always envyed her for her hair and her fashion.


----------



## MimiStillLovesRoger (Aug 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_MAC* 
_I really like Curious, whcih i have, and whats funny is that I heard britney doesn't even like it anymore. She said it reminds her of Cookies and milk, and then i went to smell it, and it kinda does. lol...but anyways...the paris perfume is Okay, but it smells really similar to RALPH by Ralph Lauren, which i already have so i passed on Paris. And i happen to like J.Lo Still as well, but i think Glow smells too much like old ladies, and Miami Glow is waaaayyy too coconut/pineappley. I can't waiiiit for SJP's fragrance either, I've always envyed her for her hair and her fashion._

 
yeah when i wore glow once a guy at work told me I smelled like his grandmas bathroom. hows that for a put down.

too bad Britney doesnt like he own scent..maybe its just the pregnancy hormones. LOL


----------



## Qtspldprncs (Aug 29, 2005)

I really like JLo's Miami Glow & I smelled Still the other day and it didn't smell that bad.


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_MAC* 
_I really like Curious, whcih i have, and whats funny is that I heard britney doesn't even like it anymore. She said it reminds her of Cookies and milk, and then i went to smell it, and it kinda does. lol...but anyways...the paris perfume is Okay, but it smells really similar to RALPH by Ralph Lauren, which i already have so i passed on Paris. And i happen to like J.Lo Still as well, but i think Glow smells too much like old ladies, and Miami Glow is waaaayyy too coconut/pineappley. I can't waiiiit for SJP's fragrance either, I've always envyed her for her hair and her fashion._

 
im totally stupid...SJPs fragrance is already out..i guess i should look at the dates on the forums...lol. and i saw it at macy's today..and i was so dissappointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..it smells so nasty...


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Aug 30, 2005)

I think SJP perfume smells beautiful but thats just my opinion. I gave a review of if in the review section.


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 30, 2005)

Britney has a new perfume coming out called Fantasy.. or it's already out. I seen it in 17 magazine I think it was. (God only knows why my mom at the age of 46 still orders 17 magazine.)


----------



## persey (Oct 8, 2005)

*Celebrity perfumes*

I'm much less likely to buy a perfume fronted by a celebrity.  At best, I still wonder what they know about perfume that makes them an expert; at worst the celebrity in question has such a trashy image that I'd hate any scent associated with her--nor do I want to contribute to her income!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 11, 2005)

I have JLo's Still and Glow and love both of them. I haven't gotten Miami Glow because when it was first released they weren't making the bigger bottles and to me it's just a waste if you don't get the bigger bottle. So now that they do make the bigger bottle I really don't have the money for it (damn my MAC addiction). I really wanna smell her new one Live.
I really like the Paris and Britney ones, they're not too soft or stong of a scent. I haven't smelled the new Britney one Fantasy, yet. The Paris one for men smells WAY too feminine, it could even be pulled of as a woman/unisex perfume.
The SJP smells sooooo good I LOVE it. I also really like the Kimora Lee one Goddess (you know Baby Phat).
I haven't smelled the actual Christina perfume it's more of a body spray. There's actually 3 the name of the perfume is Xpose but then there's Passion (pink one) Glamour (purple) and Desire, I think that's what it is (Teal). I've only smelled the purple and pink one, the purple one smells the best.





I would love to get the actual perfume but it's not available in the US. Once I get the money I'll need a CP from a lovely lady where it's available.


----------



## shygirl (Oct 11, 2005)

I was surprised! Britney's scents are nice!

Baby Phat Goddess is RANK. Ugh.

Wasn't feelin' Paris' or Beyonce's fragrances. They were 'ok' but nothing I would wear.

I was disappointed with Sarah Jessica Parker's scent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I expected much better than that.

I hated JLo's Glow but haven't had a chance to check out there other scents.


----------



## Isabel (Dec 21, 2005)

I have Britney's latest perfume, Fantasy, and I get tons of compliments when I wear it. It smells really good.


----------



## xSazx (Dec 21, 2005)

I LOVE Britney's Curious.. I havent smelled her new one yet.
I hate Paris's. & I really really wanna smell Christina's! It needs to be available over here.


----------



## Isis (Dec 22, 2005)

Honestly, I havn't smelled a single 'celebrity perfume' that is even a tiny bit appealing to myself. They all seem so contrived in style and ingredients, I've found nothing unique about them.
Then again, I am extremelly particular when it comes to fragrance


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 22, 2005)

Do Marc Jacobs' fragrances count? I know he's a designer and not mega-celebrity the way Paris, J-Lo etc. are, but his fragrances are heavenly. Sadly, the fact that I can't confirm whether or not they are made by a animal-cruelty free company makes them a lot less appealling to me. That and the fact that I seem to be allergic to the matching body cream & (first) fragrance.

I'd love to try Alan Cumming's one - he's such a lark, that fellow.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 22, 2005)

I love ::  Paris Hilton's 'Just Me', Britney's 'Fantasy', Calvin Klein's 'Euphoria', and of course Thierry Mugler's 'Angel' or 'Innocence'.


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

not so good: I am really disappointed with Sarah Jessica Parker's scent, true star by Beyoncé is not so good,but true star gold(or whatever) is great. hate j.lo...I'm for peta...=)
good: britney's, paris'


----------



## SarahParker (Oct 10, 2008)

I’ve smelt Sarah Jessica Parker’s latest ‘Covet’ and this is so great.I am gonna purchasing it online. I think that SJP has put a lot of effort into her scents. I’m not a huge fan of Celebrity Perfumes  either but I liked SJP’s latest ‘Covet’coz it smells great. I’ve checked many sites & finally I found it at Perfumezilla.com with great price.


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm mortified to admit that I love Paris Hilton's perfume...I think it was called "Just Me."  I got a lot of compliments on it, and I never wanted to admit to the fragrance lol


----------



## KayLuvsMAC (Oct 30, 2008)

I like one of Paris perfumes but I can't remember the name....lol


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 31, 2008)

Anybody tried Jessica Simpson's Fancy perfume? The bottle looks cute (I'm a sucker for cute packaging..)

Or Mariah Carey's Luscious Pink?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 2, 2008)

I love the new JLO winter-y one(totally forget the name!)
Also Jessica Simpsons perfume is good...I like Gwen Stefani's fragrances too (for themost part) .


----------



## makeba (Nov 3, 2008)

i love all of Paris Hiltons perfumes. marc Jacobs 'Blush' is very nice. Vera Wang is another good one. i love vera "bouquet' and 'Princess"


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 7, 2008)

It doesn't throw me off that a celebrity has a perfume out (I do realize that they are not chemists and don't actually make the stuff themselves!)
I like Britney Spear's and I kinda like Paris Hilton's perfumes (not a fan of neither celebrity). I want to get Jessica Simpson's new one, as well.
I have a large collection of perfume (from Dior to Calgon) and i go by scent more than anything.


----------



## kiss (Nov 12, 2008)

I love the paris hiltons "can can". lol. I also like "with love" by hilary duff. Even thought I hate all of the perfume-making celebrities.


----------



## ambidextrous (Jan 16, 2009)

I like the first one by Paris Hilton, actually used up two thirds of the 50ml bottle XD


----------



## LadyRed (Jun 27, 2009)

Britney's Believe and Fantasy smell pretty good.


----------



## trulynicole (Aug 6, 2009)

i like all of paris' perfumes besides fairy dust (blah!) i don't like fantasy (too..too)
and i like G by Gwen Stefani


----------



## Jessie May (Aug 8, 2009)

I only ever even smell a celebrity perfume when I go to the annual big sale at the nice department stores.
I got Victoria Beckham's Intimately Beckham perfume, it's really nice but I got it a few years ago half price and it's nearly gone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I also have Gwen Stefani's G from Harajuku Lovers which is DELICIOUS. I love coconut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Dad got me that in Japan.


----------



## HoneyDip (Aug 10, 2009)

i love 'DESEO' by jennifer lopez for summer & jessica's FANCY for wintertime =)


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 10, 2009)

I like all of JLo's perfumes for the most part..


----------



## kathyp (Sep 30, 2009)

I love SJP's Lovely. Very feminine, but slightly funky.


----------



## loriblu (May 10, 2010)

All J.lo perfumes are great! my favs for summer are Glow miami and deseo


----------

